# T3T4... To4e... 60-1... T70... which turbo for a VRT. please help



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi new here.. been watching for a while but ive just signed up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can someone recommend what turbo is well suited to run with a VR?
Its on a budget so GT35rs ect are out the question.
The above turbos are what ive seen used on VRs but im unsure of what to pick? Not even sure what the difference is... To4es seem quite popular? good first turbo for around 350whp?
Cheers Tom


----------



## will_t (Mar 12, 2009)

The size of turbo used depends on how much power you're wanting to make. Realize your goals first, then plan for those goals.


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: (will_t)*

goals always change








but to start off with i want around 270 bhp 6-8 psi on a totally stock (healthy) engine. standard CR and no intercooler
Then at a later date lower CR add intercooler turn up boost for around 300- 350 

What would you recommend?


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (vrtme)*

I'd go with the 60-1.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (92gtikid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92gtikid* »_I'd go with the 60-1. 


x2. 60-1 will get you to 400-450 easily and you can undertune it for 350 and it won't surge on you.
Mike


----------



## Tx_Cat (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*

I would go with a 62-1 or a T70 with an .68AR on the exhaust. You'll have plenty of room to grow. I am currently using (2) T3 .63 A/R exhaust side on my V8 and will have boost around 2500k. You should see boost at around 3k with the T70


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (Tx_Cat)*

I highly doubt you will see boost at 3k with a T70. Plus with the low boost levels he wants to run I dont really think the T70 would be that great of a choice. I think a 60-1 or a GT40 (T61) would be a better choice. But, that's just my opinion. 
I have a 60-1 on my VRT right now. I see boost around 3800rpms and it pulls fairly hard. That would be a great turbo to start out with. But, I am upgrading to the 630cc file and a T67. But, that 60-1 is perfect for what you want for power and there is plenty of room for you to upgrade with that turbo.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (92gtikid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92gtikid* »_I highly doubt you will see boost at 3k with a T70. Plus with the low boost levels he wants to run I dont really think the T70 would be that great of a choice. I think a 60-1 or a GT40 (T61) would be a better choice. But, that's just my opinion. 
I have a 60-1 on my VRT right now. I see boost around 3800rpms and it pulls fairly hard. That would be a great turbo to start out with. But, I am upgrading to the 630cc file and a T67. But, that 60-1 is perfect for what you want for power and there is plenty of room for you to upgrade with that turbo. 

I have to agree that a T70 would be overkill for a 350-400 whp goal. I started with a 60-1 with a .81 turbine housing then moved to a T67 with a .69. Ironically spool times are about the same, about 10 psi by 3000 rpm and 20 psi around 4200-4400 rpm depending on what gear I'm in.
When do you want the turbo to spool? Do you want instant gear stripping torque or power at 7K?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*

60-1 will probably be my next turbo because of $$$
and i want an early spool still.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

60-1 for me once I get my order into killa


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: (pubahs)*

I don't want it to spool strate away and as said id want the gearbox to last as long as it can... 3000-3500 sounds fine

exhaust A/R .82?

whats a 60-1 .82 going to behave like at 6-8 psi on fully stock engine no intercooler 


_Modified by vrtme at 12:21 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## Tx_Cat (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: (vrtme)*

With that .82AR on the exhaust will take you a long time to achieve full boost. Get the T70 with .68AR and you'll be fine.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (Tx_Cat)*

T70 will most likley surge. Unless he's running high boost level which hes not. I dont think the T70 is a good choice at all really. Just my opinion. You can make a lot of power with a T70 but, that's not what hes looking for. 
But, what ever turbo you chose. I would go with a .68ar you are pretty safe with that. The boost will come fairly quick.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Tx_Cat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tx_Cat* »_With that .82AR on the exhaust will take you a long time to achieve full boost. Get the T70 with .68AR and you'll be fine.

A 60-1 with a T3 .82 housing will not take nearly as long to achive 15 psi then a T70 T3 .68 turbo.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Tx_Cat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tx_Cat* »_With that .82AR on the exhaust will take you a long time to achieve full boost. Get the T70 with .68AR and you'll be fine.

first off ur a duck,
second a 61mm, with a T3 .82 turbine is the perfect all around turbo for a vr6, point blank period, 
tons of power, will support 600 if you really want it
can run 8-10 lbs and not surge, 
spools quick, fulll boost less than 4500, 
and its reliable cause its does not come on to hard and break stuff,
and you can get them for less than 800 shipped if ya look around.

if ya get a .63 turbine it will come on to hard and brake axles and trannys, and will kill ur top end bad, cause it will cause some backpressure
now a T4.63, will not be so bad, 

if i were u man get a 60-1 and call it a day, its ur best bet 
i made over 400 on 20 lbs on my vrt with the same turbo. and it was reliable, you can run 10 lbs all day with it and not be at the surge limit.


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

i love my TO4e.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (16vtblackjetta)*

so I should get this then Garrett T3/T4 60trim .82A/R.? best turbo for daily driving correct? 


_Modified by dubbinmk2 at 2:03 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

too small for a vr, you will have to run more boost to get the same power as a 61mm. 
on a 60 trim you will have to run 15lbs to get the same power a 61 will make at 10 lbs.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (16vtblackjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vtblackjetta* »_i love my TO4e.

x2.
I run a TO4E 60 trim/.69 AR P-trim wheel. Full boost is like 3700-4000rpm depending on gear and it comes on pretty linear for a turbo. I like it because it's fun on the street from 3-4k as you are seeing usable boost. The car pulls to 7k at the track as well so a nice street/strip turbo for that 250-400whp range. I only run 9-10 psi. I think this turbo is about done at 400whp. TO4E housing also gives you more space especially if running a stock manifold or AC.
What manifold/downpipe will you be using? If you want a true bolt-on you'll have to go T4 if using ATP stuff (T04E, t460-1,.69 or .81A/R), and T3 if using Kinetic stuff( t3/t4 60 trim, t3/t4 60-1 both .82 A/R).
I was advised to stay away from anything T3 for upwards of 400whp. 
Also, learn to read a compressor map. It helps alot when picking a turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by slc92 at 11:05 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (slc92)*

This may sound wierd but I like the smallest compressor that will get the job done. I may be off on this but I figure a smaller compressor doesn't hit so hard when it does come on. I also went T4 Ptrim vs. T3 stage 3 so I have a smaller compressor wheel spooling later and more linear. This was my thinking but I may be wrong








Our transmissions are the weak link. I try an do everything I can to preserve it. So far so good.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
I was advised to stay away from anything T3 for upwards of 400whp. 
Also, learn to read a compressor map. It helps alot when picking a turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



x2 reading a compressor map is deffinately a important part,
on the other hand T3 for anything over 400 is bs, i have a 610 whp car and i have a T3, so that is not true at all, 
know a few people with twin turbo mustangs that run a T3 based turbo, 
i also had a 400+ vrt with a T3,


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

What T3? I'm also talking about a 12V. 
GT35R 1.06 is an exception IMO. 
This was advice given to me from someone who tunes 12V VR's for a living. Over 400whp, linear powerband, T3 .63 and .82 are too small or at least not ideal..
Twin turbo is a diff story. 
I'm no expert. I just take the advice of those that are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by slc92 at 1:47 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
x2.
I run a TO4E 60 trim/.69 AR P-trim wheel. Full boost is like 3700-4000rpm depending on gear and it comes on pretty linear for a turbo. I like it because it's fun on the street from 3-4k as you are seeing usable boost. The car pulls to 7k at the track as well so a nice street/strip turbo for that 250-400whp range. I only run 9-10 psi. I think this turbo is about done at 400whp. TO4E housing also gives you more space especially if running a stock manifold or AC.
What manifold/downpipe will you be using? If you want a true bolt-on you'll have to go T4 if using ATP stuff (T04E, t460-1,.69 or .81A/R), and T3 if using Kinetic stuff( t3/t4 60 trim, t3/t4 60-1 both .82 A/R).
I was advised to stay away from anything T3 for upwards of 400whp. 
Also, learn to read a compressor map. It helps alot when picking a turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by slc92 at 11:05 AM 4-2-2009_


its going to be a bit of a pikey set up to start off with... which im lead to believe will be ok for low boost.
Im going to fabricate my own exhaust manifold using the stock headers with a Y style pipe going onto a T4 flange (bigger so more room to play with)
Same with downpipe... v banded 3"... welded together with pipes from Jetex, flexy and then 3" strate pipe to standard suitcase.
38mm trial waste gate.
what ever people use as far as DV valve.
then as mentioned totally stock engine, standard inlet, no intercooler

Ive desided to go with a T4 60-1.. AR still thinking about it.... ebay jobby for around £150
Then a remap from steath and the jobs a good/ slightly bodged one








No need to learn compressor maps as you guys have been a great help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Chime in regarding turbo specs if you want but im going to change the title to see what people are saying about running boost on a totally stock engine 
EDIT.. can't change thread title so going to start new thread.. ps feeling the .82 AR now 
_Modified by vrtme at 12:43 PM 4-2-2009_


_Modified by vrtme at 12:48 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*

i had a 60-1 .82 turbine T3, and my car was over 400,
i also have kseries in my civic that makes 610 and its got a 60-1 with a .63 turbine. 
i think a .63 turbine on a vrt is wayy to small for over 400, but a .82 is very nice, has awsome top end, the .63 clog up on the top end and come on a little harder and break stuff lol


----------

